# rppixie.dll fehlt



## Geierchen (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr alle 

ich kann PS nicht mehr ordentlich starten. Ihm fehlt die rppixie.dll.
Über Google bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden? Kann mir jemand
von euch weiter helfen? Ich sage schon mal vielen Dank....
PS neuinstalliert habe ich schon, aber die Fehlermeldung erscheint
immer noch.

LG Angelika


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Angelika,

schau mal hier, da hatte einer das gleiche Problem.

Die rppixie.dll ist keine Photoshop-typische *.dll, sondern ein 3rd Party Plug-in.
Schau am besten mal nach, welches das sein könnte, deinstallier es und installier es nochmal neu.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Geierchen (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort  Leider kann ich kein Englisch...
Ich habe diese dll-Datei schon gesucht, sie ist nicht auffindbar.
Ich habe mir ein paar Filter herunter geladen und seitdem kommt 
diese Fehlermeldung...

LG Angelika


----------



## Alexander Groß (27. Juli 2007)

Dann deinstalliere mal die zuletzt installierten Filter um den Übeltäter einzugrenzen.


Alex


----------



## Geierchen (27. Juli 2007)

Ich habe jetzt die Filter deinstalliert. Fehlermeldung kommt immer noch.
Dann habe ich PS deinstalliert und neu installiert, die Fehlermeldung kommt noch immer.
Die Meldung sagt ja, weil diese rppixie.dll fehlt, funktioniert da etwas nicht. Aber diese dll-Datei kann ich über Google nicht finden. Und alle Filter runter schmeissen, geht ja auch nicht.... hm, habt ihr vielleicht noch einen Tipp?

LG Angelika


----------



## Alexander Groß (27. Juli 2007)

Strg+Alt+Umschalt beim Start von PS drücken/halten und den folgenden Dialog bestätigen.


Alex


----------

